# Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn Testversion + Digital Download Starter Kit



## Aedi (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo!
Vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere in den Welten von Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn unterwegs und kann mir weiterhelfen.
Ich möchte sehr gerne es versuchen und dementsprechend ist vielleicht die 14-tägige Testversion der beste Weg zu entscheiden, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.
Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich die Digital Version (+30 Tage Spielzeit) dann auf den Account der Testversion anwenden kann. 
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Shizuki (11. Juni 2015)

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte ebenfalls das 14 tägige Probeabo genutzt und danach erst sich das Spiel gekauft. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er dafür den gleichen Account benutzen kann. Möchte nichts versprechen, weil ich nicht 100% sicher bin, aber das dürfte überhaupt gar kein Problem sein.


----------



## Stueppi (11. Juni 2015)

Du legst dir ja einen Account an, der Account ist dann nur mit einer Testversion aktiviert. Wenn du dir das Spiel dann kaufst bekommst du einen Key, egal ob digitaler kauf oder Retail Version. Den EKy gibst du dann mit deinem Account im Shop ein und wirst für die Vollversion freigeschaltet.
Wenn du die Testversion spielst brauchst du auch kein neues Spiel mehr runter laden, das Spiel ist imemr die Vollversion, die Limitierung ist dein Account.


----------



## Shiny49 (14. Juni 2015)

Die Testversion ist eigentlich ziemlich schlecht geeignet einen Eindruck zu vermitteln, da meiner Meinung nach das "Tutorial" erst mit Lvl 25 vorbei ist.


----------



## Yinwoo (13. Juli 2015)

Ich spiele es seit der closed beta... Und finde die Testversion sehr gut um zu sehen ob es einem Spaß macht. Ich hatte einen Kumpel dem hat es über haupt nicht gefallen von der Steuerung uvm. Ich bin aber von Anfang an dabei. Wenn es umsonst ist, testen bevor kaufen.


----------



## ein_schelm (19. Juli 2015)

Bin auf den Fred hier gestoßen und wollte FFXIV mal testen... 
Bislang ist mein Ersteindruck ziemlich durchwachsen. Einerseits sind die Charaktere wirklich schön gestaltet - andererseits ist die Umgebung teilweise richtig hässlich!
Der Einstieg war bislang der lahmste den ich je in einem MMO hatte. Ich war erstmal eine Stunde damit beschäftigt jedem NPC die Hand zu schütteln. Lore schön und gut aber wenn ich eine gute Geschichte lesen will, nehm ich mir dazu ein Buch zur Hand. So ist das eine Klick-Orgie. Vollvertonung wäre eine andere Sache.

Ich bin gespannt auf andere Klassen. 
Was mir aufgefallen ist: FFXIV fühlt sich unglaublich alt an! Das muss nichts schlechtes sein. Einige male fühlte ich mich wie zurückversetzt. Dennoch vermisste ich gerade eben diese fehlenden Komfortfunktionen welche das Nostalgie-Gefühl erzeugen.

Ob das Spiel wirklich ein Abo wert ist, muss sich noch in den kommenden Tagen zeigen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Der Einstieg war bislang der lahmste den ich je in einem MMO hatte. Ich war erstmal eine Stunde damit beschäftigt jedem NPC die Hand zu schütteln. Lore schön und gut aber wenn ich eine gute Geschichte lesen will, nehm ich mir dazu ein Buch zur Hand. So ist das eine Klick-Orgie. Vollvertonung wäre eine andere Sache.


Joa, typisch japanischer Einstieg.
Seicht, langsam und alle haben sich irgendwie lieb - doch dann gehts irgendwann richtig rund. Und du bekommst links und rechts eine gescheuert und schaust erst mal blöd...

Und so ist es auch in Final Fantasy 14. Möcht nicht die Story spoilern, aber sowohl beim Ende von Real Reborn als auch dem momentanen Heavensward Ende musst du erst mal deine Kinnlade vom Teppich kratzen...

Das sind schon zwei richtig krasse Enden, bei denen dir echt die Spucke weg bleibt...

Oh und by the way: Die Endsequenzen von FF14 dauern auch bloß so um die 45min...
Also die Zwischensequenzen aka Videos. Nicht die Quest...



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf andere Klassen.
> Was mir aufgefallen ist: FFXIV fühlt sich unglaublich alt an! Das muss nichts schlechtes sein. Einige male fühlte ich mich wie zurückversetzt. Dennoch vermisste ich gerade eben diese fehlenden Komfortfunktionen welche das Nostalgie-Gefühl erzeugen.


Was meinst du denn genau?!

IMO macht ein MMO eben nicht das 'Look and Feel' sondern der Content!
Wieviel gibt es, was kann man alles machen, wie lang braucht man, um gutes Gear zu bekommen und so weiter...
Auch die Bossdesigns sind da nicht so unwichtig. Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, schau dir mal 'Heldenlied von Ultima' an. Das ist ein Fight, der unglaublich Spass macht...



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Ob das Spiel wirklich ein Abo wert ist, muss sich noch in den kommenden Tagen zeigen.


Naja, ist momentan eines der besten und auch anspruchsvollsten MMOs, wo gibt...


----------

